# Anyone used a Mitchell RIPTIDE 4/0?



## goinpostal3 (Jul 2, 2004)

Going to be picking up a few reels to go on the new surf rods I'm building. Was planning on the Penn 3/0 wide but came across the Mitchell RIPTIDE 4/0. Having had mitchell reels before I figure they couldn't be that bad.

Anyone tried one yet? Easy to cast?

Thanks

GP3


----------



## Lou (May 22, 2004)

*hey*

Got a 6/0 and seems to be doing good. Haven't used it as much as the old senators but the drag is ok. Only draw back on the 6/0 is it has a bar across exactly where you need your thumb to be during a cast. But is A OK for yakking. And you could probably remove the bar without any bad things happening.
To me ,,, those reels are a bargain for the price. Only time will tell if the endurance is there.
Oh ,, and it does cast fine for a big reel.
good luck Lou


----------

